# Afternoon Draw at SRSGA?



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone want to team up for the afternoon draw at Shiawassee? I am sick being confined to individual zones. I have boat, decoys, everything needed. Message me I am leaving at 10:30 for 11 am draw.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Too bad it wasnt tommorow. Im heading up there to meet friends monday night for Tuesdays hunt but they are not getting up there until late. Im going to try and do afternoon hunt and try to walk in and hunt myself.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Went there, 48 parties I think. I was picked DEAD LAST! No single zones left, but there were many good area left to hunt but party zones only. When were you going Tuesday? I have Tuesday morning off and I hunt those mornings.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Im going Tuesday morning but with some friends Im meeting up there. There not getting up there until late on Monday. I might get there early tommorow thats why I mentioned it.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn only 48 parties went to H.I. yesterday 103 parties for the morning and 82 parties for the afternoon I'm sure today wasn't any different. I may find SRSGA to be my new home away from home....:lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Matthuntsall said:


> Went there, 48 parties I think. I was picked DEAD LAST! No single zones left, but there were many good area left to hunt but party zones only. When were you going Tuesday? I have Tuesday morning off and I hunt those mornings.


If you pass and then pick you can take any zone ya want after all parties have picked.. just an FYI in case ya didnt know


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> If you pass and then pick you can take any zone ya want after all parties have picked.. just an FYI in case ya didnt know


 Kind of sounded like he didn't know that after the draw it's open season on units.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

Matthuntsall said:


> Anyone want to team up for the afternoon draw at Shiawassee? I am sick being confined to individual zones. I have boat, decoys, everything needed. Message me I am leaving at 10:30 for 11 am draw.


I hear ya...it is a B.S. rule!!! Needs to be changed but the powers to be sitting behind their desks won't change it unfortunately. Being cursed (and penalized) by wanting or having to hunt by yourself for whatever reason sucks.... And picking leftover scraps after the draw usually does nothing but give you a back seat. It's wrong.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Kind of sounded like he didn't know that after the draw it's open season on units.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> Damn only 48 parties went to H.I. yesterday 103 parties for the morning and 82 parties for the afternoon I'm sure today wasn't any different. I may find SRSGA to be my new home away from home....:lol:


My wife and I were drawn 100 out of that 103 at FP yesterday morning. We said to heck with it and went back home.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Greenbay said:


> I hear ya...it is a B.S. rule!!! Needs to be changed but the powers to be sitting behind their desks won't change it unfortunately. Being cursed (and penalized) by wanting or having to hunt by yourself for whatever reason sucks.... And picking leftover scraps after the draw usually does nothing but give you a back seat. It's wrong.


Gets discussed each year at least once at the SFCHA meetings. Just a couple years ago one of our members proposed adding #6-#8 to the individual hunter zones, and the DNR allowed it. So the "powers that be sitting behind the desks" do listen! You should come to a meeting and your voice could be heard  

There are several problems with having mostly individual hunting units, first and foremost, it's purely a numbers game. The DNR needs participation in order to keep the managed areas open. If all units were open to singles, you could have most of the area taken in a draw by a total of only 40 or 50 hunters. The way it is now, where you need 2 or more for a lot of zones, even on a slow day you have double or triple that. 

And on a slow day, individuals can take left over zones after the draw. That's pretty common mid-week.

When it was brought up this last summer, the DNR showed that Shiawassee already has more individual units than any other managed area.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> When it was brought up this last summer, the DNR showed that Shiawassee already has more individual units than any other managed area.


That's odd, at the Fennville Farm unit almost every zone is open for single hunters to pick during the main draw. That is a lot of zones that are open to singles.

Must be the powers that be forgot about the stepchildren on the west side. lol


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> That's odd, at the Fennville Farm unit almost every zone is open for single hunters to pick during the main draw. That is a lot of zones that are open to singles.
> 
> Must be the powers that be forgot about the stepchildren on the west side. lol


Guessing they weren't counting Allegan when they made that statement...likely just talking about the big 5 for ducks (nqp, fp, srsga, hi, ptm).


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> That's odd, at the Fennville Farm unit almost every zone is open for single hunters to pick during the main draw. That is a lot of zones that are open to singles.
> 
> Must be the powers that be forgot about the stepchildren on the west side. lol


 not sure about this. i thought it was always 2-6 in a party


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i just looked it up and fennville is open to indivuals and partys of 2-6. i always thought you had to have at least 2 there.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

norton shores killer said:


> not sure about this. i thought it was always 2-6 in a party


goosemanrdk is right. I use to hunt Fennville all the time solo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

How many singles would it take to effectively eat up the zones and send hundreds home?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Greenbay said:


> I hear ya...it is a B.S. rule!!! Needs to be changed but the powers to be sitting behind their desks won't change it unfortunately. Being cursed (and penalized) by wanting or having to hunt by yourself for whatever reason sucks.... And picking leftover scraps after the draw usually does nothing but give you a back seat. It's wrong.


not a bs rule at all. you want to get a big field, find another hunter to enjoy it with. we are not gonna send hunters home at the expense of satisfying a single. very simple concept. you allow singles to suck up prime zones you will see exploitation taken to the next level very easily.....i would just take 3 non hunting friends to the draw to cover zones for me.....see how easy thats exploited? make a little more sense now?

pisses me off when people think they have the answer for everything and criticize stuff without thinkin about the "what ifs". this draw has been happening for 50 years but yet they don't know what they are doing...

srsga increased the single units couple years ago (i personally proposed it)...it doesn't need any more

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not a bs rule at all. you want to get a big field, find another hunter to enjoy it with. we are not gonna send hunters home at the expense of satisfying a single. very simple concept. you allow singles to suck up prime zones you will see exploitation taken to the next level very easily.....i would just take 3 non hunting friends to the draw to cover zones for me.....see how easy thats exploited? make a little more sense now?
> 
> pisses me off when people think they have the answer for everything and criticize stuff without thinkin about the "what ifs". this draw has been happening for 50 years but yet they don't know what they are doing...
> 
> ...


Fine line if ya ask me skid...nobody should be discriminated upon because they're flying solo. A draw is a draw. I see both sides but all parties are ther and willing whether 3 or 1.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hunt solo a lot. The fact that there is only a few "good" zones that individuals can take is the reason I don't go to these areas a lot. If I do go, it's later in the season and middle of the week and hope I get a good pick although in the past a certain bingo unit has allowed me to pick whatever zone I wanted on the slower days of under 20 groups.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> remember these areas require public funds to run and maintain. they're not gonna put the money in them if there's not enough people using them. find a hunting partner if you want to hunt the bingo's. if not go somewhere else, no one is discriminating against you.


 With that being said, and I completely understand what your saying. I've been there, and hunted a few times...but with that above statement if true...why don't they make it "easier" for the avg. duck hunter to access the areas easier? If its a numbers game and worried about participation levels falling...seesm to me allowing better access to alot more of those areas would help? Serious question, not calling anybody out here or complaining.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

beer and nuts said:


> With that being said, and I completely understand what your saying. I've been there, and hunted a few times...but with that above statement if true...why don't they make it "easier" for the avg. duck hunter to access the areas easier? If its a numbers game and worried about participation levels falling...seesm to me allowing better access to alot more of those areas would help? Serious question, not calling anybody out here or complaining.


not disagreeing. All I am saying is that it gets discussed often at our meetings, and the majority have said no more individual zones. Lots of reasons for that opinion.

For what it's worth, I was one of those who brought up the idea of allowing more individual zones a couple years ago for a few reasons that I had, and the majority didn't agree. I moved on


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Since we are talking numbers and money, i was thinking they should do away with the annual use permits. I would gladly pay $4 each time i hunt a GMU and feel that is a cheap price to pay for the land/hunt offered and overall experience/opportunity. It seems that the state misses out on a lot of money with everyone buys a $12 annual. I usually buy several dailys in the beginning of the season before buyin an annual. Why not, it will only help


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Since we are talking numbers and money, i was thinking they should do away with the annual use permits. I would gladly pay $4 each time i hunt a GMU and feel that is a cheap price to pay for the land/hunt offered and overall experience/opportunity. It seems that the state misses out on a lot of money with everyone buys a $12 annual. I usually buy several dailys in the beginning of the season before buyin an annual. Why not, it will only help


I recall this was talked about during the recent discussions about revamping the license fees. I remember one proposal eliminated the managed area fees, and I believe the waterfowl license fee too? I understand it was added back in because there was concern that the managed areas/waterfowl programs would not get their share of the pie if they lost that earmarked fee. I know DU in Ann Arbor had input into the waterfowl portion of the fees. It came up at the CWAC meeting in March at the RAM center. But that's just my recollection of the discussion. I would suggest asking the DNR. There's probably still a link to the press release about license fees, and probably a contact person or phone number?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Matthuntsall said:


> Shiawassee_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > not a fine line at all. theres like 55 zones you can draw as a single
> ...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and better yet, srsga has more opportunity for the single hunter than any other game area in the state. fact. i can prove anyone wrong if you would like. if you think you need a big corn field as a single to killl a limit, your just not very good. quit trying to ,make up for your deficiencies thru trying to change a rule.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

shiawassee_kid said:


> ...you do not understand the big picture....


ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Greenbay said:


> I just knew you could not keep your mouth shut on this. I do come to all the meetings and I do hear the EXCUSES for this.
> As far as it being a numbers game...the last time I checked, 1 is still a number.
> There are many times I don't bother coming to the draw or if I do all the single zones (besides the dreaded woods, which usually blows) are gone. And if you took an HONEST pole to see how many people do the same thing then all of those 1's really start adding up....so don't give us the "It's a numbers game" line of crap.
> If there must be single zones then the parties with 2 or more should have to wait til after the draw to be able to pick them, just like the singles do on the party zones. You can throw your political B.S. in there anyway you want to try but the bottom line is that if you are a single you are discriminated against.


too much caffeine today? January SFCHA meeting is on 1/14/14. Be there and bring it up


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Greenbay said:


> I just knew you could not keep your mouth shut on this. I do come to all the meetings and I do hear the EXCUSES for this.
> As far as it being a numbers game...the last time I checked, 1 is still a number.
> There are many times I don't bother coming to the draw or if I do all the single zones (besides the dreaded woods, which usually blows) are gone. And if you took an HONEST pole to see how many people do the same thing then all of those 1's really start adding up....so don't give us the "It's a numbers game" line of crap.
> If there must be single zones then the parties with 2 or more should have to wait til after the draw to be able to pick them, just like the singles do on the party zones. You can throw your political B.S. in there anyway you want to try but the bottom line is that if you are a single you are discriminated against.


i will be at the meeting now, this should be interesting. run the mouth on the forum, but lets see this kind of talk in person.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> Shiawassee_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > not a fine line at all. theres like 55 zones you can draw as a single
> ...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Matthuntsall said:
> 
> 
> > How many singles in the draw? How many parties two or more?
> ...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't cha know all the best spots are set up for the sfcha guys?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> Don't cha know all the best spots are set up for the sfcha guys?


 Lost by this comment. Set up how? Ask those who have been to draws this year how many times a SFCHA person has been 1...or 1-5 for that matter?

If you think things are fixed now, think about everyone from the SFCHA who shows up at the draw going as a single. You think your odds are bad now? think about it. Like Shi Kid said...15 or 20 individual people hunting, and 3, 4 or 5 times that many going home? How sensible is that?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Lost by this comment. Set up how? Ask those who have been to draws this year how many times a SFCHA person has been 1...or 1-5 for that matter?
> 
> If you think things are fixed now, think about everyone from the SFCHA who shows up at the draw going as a single. You think your odds are bad now? think about it. Like Shi Kid said...15 or 20 individual people hunting, and 3, 4 or 5 times that many going home? How sensible is that?


But if you enter a drawing as a single then you should be required to hunt single. Why would you have a group split up to hunt single? One of you guys would really separate from your group to hunt alone? :help:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

For those who continue to love to bash the SFCHA, I would LOVE to see the association dry up and go under. Then watch all of you either come to the area and say things like "hey, how come the pull overs haven't been mowed, graded, etc" "hey, how come the zone signs weren't put up this year" "hey, how come the brush along the ditches haven't been cleared, and the logs in the water removed, so I can run my motor". Yeah that would be wonderful  Or better yet, the DNR just closes the place!!! 

Yeah some of you really need to get a clue!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> For those who continue to love to bash the SFCHA, I would LOVE to see the association dry up and go under. Then watch all of you either come to the area and say things like "hey, how come the pull overs haven't been mowed, graded, etc" "hey, how come the zone signs weren't put up this year" "hey, how come the brush along the ditches haven't been cleared, and the logs in the water removed, so I can run my motor". Yeah that would be wonderful  Or better yet, the DNR just closes the place!!!
> 
> Yeah some of you really need to get a clue!


What are you even talking about...People are trying to figure out a system, are you unable to answer my question?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Close? That has been on the table!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> But if you enter a drawing as a single then you should be required to hunt single. Why would you have a group split up to hunt single? One of you guys would really separate from your group to hunt alone? :help:


follow along here if you can....a typical field is split into 6 or 9 zones. If they were all singles, as Shi Kid said, you would have 9 people in the entire 80 acre field. In essence, hunting together...just further spaced out. Don't care if they're SFCHA guys or not, anyone who knows how to hunt managed areas could all bunch up at the cuts, in essence legally hunting "together", and locking up the entire field. We're just trying to point out some of the issues. The worst being what we've said several times...9 people hunting a field instead of 27 or 36.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> What are you even talking about...People are trying to figure out a system, are you unable to answer my question?


not aimed at you dude...post #52 (for example)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Close? That has been on the table!


Has been threatened several times over the past few years...not just SRSGA, but ALL managed areas. Why do you think recruitment is so much on the front page for the DNR (i.e. Wetlands Wonders challenge and other things)? Why do you think the SFCHA came up with the "guest hunt" idea? It's all about trying to keep these places open because the DNR, and many of us, see the value of them.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> Don't cha know all the best spots are set up for the sfcha guys?





just ducky said:


> Lost by this comment. Set up how?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> What are you even talking about...People are trying to figure out a system, are you unable to answer my question?


lol pot sirring from the peanut galley. there is nothing to figure out. the system is fine.

sbe, you NEVER hunted it. i value your opinion on it very little. you think someone is against "us" so u jump in on it...fan the flames, its fun right?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> follow along here if you can....a typical field is split into 6 or 9 zones. If they were all singles, as Shi Kid said, you would have 9 people in the entire 80 acre field. In essence, hunting together...just further spaced out. Don't care if they're SFCHA guys or not, anyone who knows how to hunt managed areas could all bunch up at the cuts, in essence legally hunting "together", and locking up the entire field. We're just trying to point out some of the issues. The worst being what we've said several times...9 people hunting a field instead of 27 or 36.


DAMN...I must be spoiled with private land but 27-36 ppl on 80 acres, no thanks.

But I now see your point which makes sense...Good luck!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol pot sirring from the peanut galley. there is nothing to figure out. the system is fine.
> 
> sbe, you NEVER hunted it. i value your opinion on it very little. you think someone is against "us" so u jump in on it...fan the flames, its fun right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


for the record. i would love nothing more than every zone turned into a single zone....the fact that i'm saying that should raise a red flag.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Matthuntsall said:
> 
> 
> > How many singles in the draw? How many parties two or more?
> ...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

And furthermore, THE best field on the entire area the last several years running allows singles in all zones!!! How much more can you ask?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol pot sirring from the peanut galley. there is nothing to figure out. the system is fine.
> 
> sbe, you NEVER hunted it. i value your opinion on it very little. you think someone is against "us" so u jump in on it...fan the flames, its fun right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And this is where you being a jackwagon comes into play..It's called looking at things from both sides. JD answered correctly, but see that takes rational. If you would have seen my post in the beginning I said I HAVE NO DOG IN THIS FIGHT. Nothing wrong with trying to understand what you and posse does..relax killer


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> DAMN...I must be spoiled with private land but 27-36 ppl on 80 acres, no thanks.
> 
> But I now see your point which makes sense...Good luck!


80 acres, split into 9 zones (parties). You do the math.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> Big Frank 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say a good estimate for 48 parties maybe 8 were solo. This is fairly consistent I would say. Usually 80% or more of tickets are parties on weekends, 20% or less individuals. That shifts a little more during the week, but there are usually 1/2 the number parties during the week as well. Prolly more 60-70% parties, 30-40% solo's during week.
> ...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

At the draw keep track of the single zones(cropfield) that are taken by parties. Then add that number back on as available from all cropfield zones as the picking goes on thru the draw. 

Ie:
7 cropfield singles are available. So there are singles in the draw. Draws 1-7 are parties and they all take the 7 cropfields that are available for singles. Leaving no single cropfields available for the singles in the draw. Number 8-14 draws happen to be singles, because the 7 cropfields available to singles were taken by groups prior to their pick, they can now pick any of the other cropfields. 

Granted it wouldn't be quite as simple as my demo above, but something along those lines could be figured out and fairly simple and single hunters would not watch their hopes of hunting a cropfield vanish before their eyes.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> Big Frank 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say a good estimate for 48 parties maybe 8 were solo. This is fairly consistent I would say. Usually 80% or more of tickets are parties on weekends, 20% or less individuals. That shifts a little more during the week, but there are usually 1/2 the number parties during the week as well. Prolly more 60-70% parties, 30-40% solo's during week.
> ...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> At the draw keep track of the single zones(cropfield) that are taken by parties. Then add that number back on as available from all cropfield zones as the picking goes on thru the draw.
> 
> Ie:
> 7 cropfield singles are available. So there are singles in the draw. Draws 1-7 are parties and they all take the 7 cropfields that are available for singles. Leaving no single cropfields available for the singles in the draw. Number 8-14 draws happen to be singles, because the 7 cropfields available to singles were taken by groups prior to their pick, they can now pick any of the other cropfields.
> ...


I think maybe something like that was brought up a while back...trading off when individual zones go fast. 

I mentioned the best field in the area being available for individuals for a reason. since it has been the hottest field for a long time, it does fill fast. And yes, typically it would be with parties simply because there are more parties in the drawing than singles. So you're kind of damned if you do, and damned if you don't...allow singles in the field, but they still get shut out a lot.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Big Frank 25 said:
> 
> 
> > if you make all the fields single draw, you will have a 100 parties of 1. and 15 parties of 1 will hunt.
> ...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> ...Then that adds another dilemma, because if you are most likely solo you are walking/ or paddling in. So its adding another layer of spots (woods) you cannot even access solo, unless you have a boat with a winch, or want to paddle 3 miles....


Not trying to slam you, but this is a bad assumption. There are plenty of guys who come as a single (myself included) who have a rig or rigs that can go most anywhere. Those of us fortunate enough to own a jon with a winch can obviously do it. But I also have a square back canoe/kicker that I've used solo. I also have a puddler that I can paddle with a kayak paddle and I can move along quicker than many kicker motors do. Now granted...I don't paddle to the 30's/40's with my puddler. But I can go most anywhere else...9-14, north and south prior, river blinds, some of the marshes, etc..


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Matthuntsall said:
> 
> 
> > So odds are that a zone that is open to a single will be filled by a multible party before the single. 6 to 1.
> ...


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

goosemanrdk said:


> At the draw keep track of the single zones(cropfield) that are taken by parties. Then add that number back on as available from all cropfield zones as the picking goes on thru the draw.
> 
> Ie:
> 7 cropfield singles are available. So there are singles in the draw. Draws 1-7 are parties and they all take the 7 cropfields that are available for singles. Leaving no single cropfields available for the singles in the draw. Number 8-14 draws happen to be singles, because the 7 cropfields available to singles were taken by groups prior to their pick, they can now pick any of the other cropfields.
> ...


 

I see this as a great compromise. That was my complaint that all the singles were taken by parties, and the solos had nothing left.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> At the draw keep track of the single zones(cropfield) that are taken by parties. Then add that number back on as available from all cropfield zones as the picking goes on thru the draw.
> 
> Ie:
> 7 cropfield singles are available. So there are singles in the draw. Draws 1-7 are parties and they all take the 7 cropfields that are available for singles. Leaving no single cropfields available for the singles in the draw. Number 8-14 draws happen to be singles, because the 7 cropfields available to singles were taken by groups prior to their pick, they can now pick any of the other cropfields.
> ...


I don't wanna sound like I'm "dis-ing" the DNR staff here, but these drawings are pretty simple operations. Sometimes it's tough getting the right numbers turned over :evilsmile I just don't see them being able to track your proposal...think about it...as you draw numbers, a party takes an individual zone, so that adds one of the party zones to the "pool" for singles, and so forth. Sorry, but I can see this turning into a cluster really fast. And it would likely add time to the drawings. It's not like the draws are computerized where they could track this kind of thing easily. Not disagreeing completely...just looking at practical issues.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Not trying to slam you, but this is a bad assumption. There are plenty of guys who come as a single (myself included) who have a rig or rigs that can go most anywhere. Those of us fortunate enough to own a jon with a winch can obviously do it. But I also have a square back canoe/kicker that I've used solo. I also have a puddler that I can paddle with a kayak paddle and I can move along quicker than many kicker motors do. Now granted...I don't paddle to the 30's/40's with my puddler. But I can go most anywhere else...9-14, north and south prior, river blinds, some of the marshes, etc..


 
Oh ok, so I just need to buy 1 different boat setup for each spot. LOL. What the best solo setup that's fairly cheap? Its just I bought my current setup for the flats, but now I cant really get into most of the spots I bought it for, because Im always solo. I was thinking of a square back 10 or 12' canoe with like a little 2 horse on it for next year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> Oh ok, so I just need to buy 1 different boat setup for each spot. LOL. What the best solo setup that's fairly cheap? Its just I bought my current setup for the flats, but now I cant really get into most of the spots I bought it for, because Im always solo. I was thinking of a square back 10 or 12' canoe with like a little 2 horse on it for next year.


honestly I wasn't trying to slam you :lol: But until a year ago, I didn't own a shiawassee jon with winch. I hunted for years (and still do a lot) with a square back canoe and kicker motor. Some of the steeper pull overs require I carry some of the heavier gear over separately. May even need to pull the motor off and carry that over. But it works...and still does. Heck I know a guy who hunts solo a lot, and uses one of those deer carts you buy at Cabela's and walks the dikes with all his stuff. He's gone back to the 30's with it! :yikes:


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> honestly I wasn't trying to slam you :lol: But until a year ago, I didn't own a shiawassee jon with winch. I hunted for years (and still do a lot) with a square back canoe and kicker motor. Some of the steeper pull overs require I carry some of the heavier gear over separately. May even need to pull the motor off and carry that over. But it works...and still does. Heck I know a guy who hunts solo a lot, and uses one of those deer carts you buy at Cabela's and walks the dikes with all his stuff. He's gone back to the 30's with it! :yikes:


Wow, dudes got balls. I've walked 9-14 quite a few times last year. Someone was telling me about riding a bike. Don't know how that would work with waders on, can you say..... chafing. But I thought about one of those little red ryder kids wagons just paint it camo, and haul deeks on that.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> Wow, dudes got balls. I've walked 9-14 quite a few times last year. Someone was telling me about riding a bike. Don't know how that would work with waders on, can you say..... chafing. But I thought about one of those little red ryder kids wagons just paint it camo, and haul deeks on that.


Same guy has rigged his deer carrier with a rack that he can carry his canoe on. Then he just loads all his stuff in the canoe and wheels away. You'd be surprised how easy that rig is to pull. 

Antother idea...when it gets really muddy, or better yet...when we get a bit of snow, Ive pulled my jet sled with gear in it a long way out there. Really pretty easy to do. And the bike thing...yep, there are guys who do it. Gotta rig your bike with a carrier rack, and you don't wear your waders until you get to where you're going to hunt. 

You'll see it all out there. But then I'm giving away secrets that only SFCHA guys would know... :evilsmile


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Same guy has rigged his deer carrier with a rack that he can carry his canoe on. Then he just loads all his stuff in the canoe and wheels away. You'd be surprised how easy that rig is to pull.
> 
> Antother idea...when it gets really muddy, or better yet...when we get a bit of snow, Ive pulled my jet sled with gear in it a long way out there. Really pretty easy to do. And the bike thing...yep, there are guys who do it. Gotta rig your bike with a carrier rack, and you don't wear your waders until you get to where you're going to hunt.
> 
> You'll see it all out there. But then I'm giving away secrets that only SFCHA guys would know... :evilsmile


 
I've been thinking joining the SFCHA, what all do you guys do? I was also thinking about donating some of my professional services pro bono to SRSGA. I know they are doing a lot of work out there, but I don't know if my help would be relevant (I am an arch itect). I don't know why but I had to add a space in the word, it thinks my profession is a swear word. LOL this program must have been written by general contractors. LOL


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> I've been thinking joining the SFCHA, what all do you guys do? I was also thinking about donating some of my professional services pro bono to SRSGA. I know they are doing a lot of work out there, but I don't know if my help would be relevant (I am an arch itect). I don't know why but I had to add a space in the word, it thinks my profession is a swear word. LOL this program must have been written by general contractors. LOL


Way too much to list here. Suffice to say the association helps out both monetarily and with labor for those things the DNR cannot do, which over the years continues to grow. But some simple things include pull over maintenance, grading, spreading rock or seeding, pull over posts, brush clearing all over the area, parking lot maintenance, etc. We often help with seeding some areas (non share cropped areas), or purchase/provide seed. The list goes on and on. 

not sure how your professional expertise could be used, but you never know. We have several engineers (including myself) on the association roster. 

Come to one of our meetings and listen. Everyone is welcome...member or not. They are the second Tuesday of each month from January through August at 7:30pm at the check station in St. Charles. We have a lot more information and discussion on our facebook page


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Antother idea...when it gets really muddy, or better yet...when we get a bit of snow, Ive pulled my jet sled with gear in it a long way out there. Really pretty easy to do.
> 
> You'll see it all out there. But then I'm giving away secrets that only SFCHA guys would know... :evilsmile


I too have walked with the jet sled into 9-14, 1-5, and once even into the 30's. Getting harder though every year. I do wish I could pull over those darn dikes but father time has caught up with me. I used to be content with the river zones but the river has been too low of late.
As for the draw system, sure I would like to pick some of the party zones but I understand the rules. Sometimes it just doesn't work out. This past Saturday morning I drew down near the bottom of 52 parties and when my turn came there were no single zones left that I had the ability to access. Oh well, maybe next time. 
I do appreciate what the DNR and the SFCHA guys do for us at Shiawassee.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't been hunting at the flats for years and years, but once you get a chance to see "The Show" at least that's what my kids call sitting on the dike on the way out watching the ducks pour out of the refuge. You are addicted. I'm sure there may be more ways to accommodate single hunters, but coming from the neck of the woods I live in, it's not too shabby. I end up bringing my kids, when we can. 2 hours there, 2 hours home. Not so much looking to shoot limits, just spending time with my kids, doing something we all enjoy. We are blessed to have the $ to buy a boat and equipment to pull the dikes, and the opportunity to experience an area that has been worked on by those who care for the sport. We always try to teach our kids that not everything is the way you want it, and most things aren't set up especially for them. We also tell them that if they're passionate about something, and can make it better, then get involved and affect the change. 

I'm not trying to piss anyone off, and I'm not trying to garner any favors. All I know that the look on both of my kids' faces when we get buzzed by some ducks, while it's sleeting sideways, and they give me crap when I miss. That's worth it. I will take 46 out of 60 parties, and enjoy the moments I'm given to be afield


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

stackemup said:


> I haven't been hunting at the flats for years and years, but once you get a chance to see "The Show" at least that's what my kids call sitting on the dike on the way out watching the ducks pour out of the refuge. You are addicted...


 I've only been hunting SRSGA since the late 90's, but the veterans who have been there all along tell stories about those "shows" as they were picking up. Funny thing is that doesn't happen like it used to. At one of the SFCHA meetings this summer we got talking about that, and the fact that the last 60-90 minutes of an afternoon hunt are now usually the slowest time. And pulling dekes and heading out you just don't see those birds in the air. 

When I hunted harsens in the 80's and 90's it was the same way...thousands in the air as you pulled your dekes. And I've seen it at Fish Point fairly often lately.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Ya agreed those flights happen quite often at fish point. They are pretty awesome to watch!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and better yet, srsga has more opportunity for the single hunter than any other game area in the state. fact. i can prove anyone wrong if you would like. if you think you need a big corn field as a single to killl a limit, your just not very good. quit trying to ,make up for your deficiencies thru trying to change a rule.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Maybe the "best" opportunity, but not the most opportunity. Todd Farm (Allegan GMU) has more 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Sparky13 said:


> Maybe the "best" opportunity, but not the most opportunity. Todd Farm (Allegan GMU) has more
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How many selectable zones as a single? and suggest you look at a shiawassee zone map too.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> How many selectable zones as a single? and suggest you look at a shiawassee zone map too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Every zone there is selectable as a single. Not exact sure on the number, but 100+ 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

172 zones at shi, about 30 party zones.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, can't find a map to of the allegan gmu on my phone right now to count zones. I'm guessing its around 120 zones.....so close.

Had no clue there was so much complaining about the single zones when there is roughly 140 to choose from! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have never ever seen the amount of birds at srsga as Fish point. I never see " a lot " of birds there in any sort of comparison to FP. However, srsga is roughly 45 minutes closer to me and you don't have to deal with spinners. So, because of that I might hunt there once or twice a year, but overall it's hard to say if it is worth the drive. There is only a few good areas to hunt there solo later in the year so that is another factor. I try to go middle of the week to better my chances. Basically, it is something different. That is really the only reason I hunt there. Plus, it is kind of fun trying to get a good pick.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

Wingmaster22 said:


> your a hard head. if they allow to many single parties the areas would not have enough usage (numbers) to warrant keeping them open. remember these areas require public funds to run and maintain. they're not gonna put the money in them if there's not enough people using them. find a hunting partner if you want to hunt the bingo's. if not go somewhere else, no one is discriminating against you.


 
I may be but what is wrong is wrong. I pay the same amount for my license and access fee as you or anyone else. 
I have a hunting partner that I usually go with but there are days when he can not hunt or I can not hunt leaving us to go to the draw solo.
I funny thing is I have heard a lot of guys complain about this rule at the draw or a meeting (Which I do attend) and yet I see they tuck tail and support it here. 
You say they're not gonna put money in them if there's not enough people using them.....Listen t what people are saying here.....There would be MORE people using them if they would change the single party rule by simply making the party hunters wait to take a single zone til after the draw just like they do with the single on a party field.
Then you say if you don't like it go somewhere else.....ummm if all the single party hunters did that you would be losing "numbers" and based on you previous statement wouldn't that be bad and show lower hunter use???? Let me help you....YES it would.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

just ducky said:


> too much caffeine today? January SFCHA meeting is on 1/14/14. Be there and bring it up


 
I was there this year when it was brought up and "The trustees" did not want to discuss it and it was very shortly sidelined.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i will be at the meeting now, this should be interesting. run the mouth on the forum, but lets see this kind of talk in person.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well then maybe you will be at 2 whole meetings this year.....

You only made it to one of then last year and that was to ask for money.

I am done with going to meetings. It is back to being "The good ole boys club" and if the Trustees (well most of them) do not want to discuss something then it is sidelined and on to something the Trustees want to talk about.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Matthuntsall said:


> Big Frank 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct!
> ...


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 172 zones at shi, about 30 party zones.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So I guess the next time I see you at the draw I can expect to see you take a river blind, the rookery, the fed marsh, the woods???? I thought not.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Another thing to keep in mind is that the harvest was late and they are just now getting water on the 30's and 50's. Both are half covered. This will alleviate a lot of the pressure on the single zones. They only had 17 parties this morning and all of them should of had good spots depending on their knowledge of the area. Steve


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Greenbay said:


> Well then maybe you will be at 2 whole meetings this year.....
> 
> You only made it to one of then last year and that was to ask for money.
> 
> I am done with going to meetings. It is back to being "The good ole boys club" and if the Trustees (well most of them) do not want to discuss something then it is sidelined and on to something the Trustees want to talk about.


are you kidding me? SK and the trustees have done more for the area than people like you ever thought of doing. SK may not attend as many meetings as he used to but that don't mean he's not active. jeez you don't have a clue what these guys do, it blows my mind, and you say you go to meetings? if not for SFCHA there probably wouldn't be an SRSGA and that's the truth. before you throw out an accusation like "The good ole boys club" you should have your facts straight. the trustees established the guest hunt program......ask the guests if they appreciate the "the good ole boys club" because most of the trustees are the guys that are taking these guests out for a hunt on the area. sounds pretty selfish doesn't it? in fact i'm sure they are doing that for personal gain. I haven't heard one of the recipients of that program complain, in fact all they've ever done is praise it. dude I could go on and on about what these guys have done for the area and then a blowhard like you comes out with accusations like this? you sicken me so please go away!!! :rant::rant:

one more thing, the single party thing as been discussed over and over again. it's a dead horse because the DNR needs numbers at these units. in fact i'm pretty sure the DNR has established policy on that issue. several here have tried to enlighten you but your thick skull refuses to understand because its all about you.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Greenbay said:


> Well then maybe you will be at 2 whole meetings this year.....
> 
> You only made it to one of then last year and that was to ask for money.
> 
> I am done with going to meetings. It is back to being "The good ole boys club" and if the Trustees (well most of them) do not want to discuss something then it is sidelined and on to something the Trustees want to talk about.


yeah i guess you got me pegged. im sorry that i showed up and personally requested funds for the youth hunt program.....what an ******* i am. 

i'll just goto every meeting and complain about stuff for myself instead like more single zones for "me" and stuff.

yer an ******* dude. you make volunteers want to throw in the towel and are a cancer to duckhunters. 



Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Po'Boy said:


> Matthuntsall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Frank 25 said:
> ...


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Po'Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Matthuntsall said:
> ...


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Greenbay said:


> I may be but what is wrong is wrong. I pay the same amount for my license and access fee as you or anyone else.
> I have a hunting partner that I usually go with but there are days when he can not hunt or I can not hunt leaving us to go to the draw solo.
> I funny thing is I have heard a lot of guys complain about this rule at the draw or a meeting (Which I do attend) and yet I see they tuck tail and support it here.
> You say they're not gonna put money in them if there's not enough people using them.....Listen t what people are saying here.....There would be MORE people using them if they would change the single party rule by simply making the party hunters wait to take a single zone til after the draw just like they do with the single on a party field.
> Then you say if you don't like it go somewhere else.....ummm if all the single party hunters did that you would be losing "numbers" and based on you previous statement wouldn't that be bad and show lower hunter use???? Let me help you....YES it would.


Most illogical line of reasoning ever. The only way this would make any sense is if there were an infinite number of zones. Since there isn't, the only way to have more hunters is to place more hunters in each zone.


----------



## AustinT (Jul 21, 2013)

If all the sinle parties have such a problem with it. Heres a solution to your problem, DONT COME BACK!!!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, so buddy and I both apply as singles.... I get picked #2 he gets #40 ...he passes then joins up with me. You essentially get two draws. Group of four go they could easily tie up a field and hunt the splits. How would you like to see four singles take up the east 4 fields of prior rd in a Northwest blowing and snowing day? I personally would like the south prior marsh opened back up to singles. That used to be a fun hunt and wasn't too bad of a walk.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't it illegal to join another party if you were already unsuccessful in the draw on a separate card??  Wouldnt that smash Guppy's scenario?

I thought that's what was stopping a party of 4 from splitting into 2 and doing the same thing....


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Isn't it illegal to join another party if you were already unsuccessful in the draw on a separate card??  Wouldnt that smash Guppy's scenario?
> 
> I thought that's what was stopping a party of 4 from splitting into 2 and doing the same thing....


I thought the same thing...


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Isn't it illegal to join another party if you were already unsuccessful in the draw on a separate card??  Wouldnt that smash Guppy's scenario?
> 
> I thought that's what was stopping a party of 4 from splitting into 2 and doing the same thing....


Its not possible. If u are stamped then u canot pass and then add on to another. Thats if dnr is paying attention to the card on ur liscenes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Greenbay said:


> ...I am done with going to meetings. It is back to being "The good ole boys club" and if the Trustees (well most of them) do not want to discuss something then it is sidelined and on to something the Trustees want to talk about.


So you're going to drop it because it was tabled once? Do you think the ban on SWD's was approved on the first try? It was at least 3 years of discussion until a the trustees approved submitting a proposal to the DNR. The bridge on Miller Road will likely be started in the next year...at least the engineering of it. Why is this a high priority? Because the SFCHA sees the value of that bridge for hunters on foot to access the north end of the area, especially unit #1-#5, and has pushed getting it replaced for at least two years now. We haven't let it drop...we've been persistent. And the DNR says it will now get done in the next couple years. Very rarely do many of the ideas get approved by the board first try. Nope, I would suggest to anyone who's offered an idea to the board to bring it up again and again if you feel that strongly about it.

And you'll note I'm just ignoring your comment about "good ole boys club", cause I've heard that way too much in my short time with the association. You're entitled to your opinion, but I will say with all due respect you have no clue how much work goes into being a trustee, or just an active member of the SFCHA. The list of things that get done because of the association, that WOULD NOT get done by the DNR, to benefit ALL WHO HUNT THERE, not just SFCHA members, is too long to list here. And then there's the $10k - $20k that the group raises annually which goes right back into the area. Yes, the bylaws state that only trustees can vote on issues. But input is accepted from anyone...member or non-member. Spend a few months in the shoes of a trustee or an active member and you'll have an idea. Or better yet, get yourself elected to the board. Then you'll have a vote like the rest of us.


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I think guys need to agree to disagree. Everyone needs to relies the hunters need SFCHA and SFCHA needs hunters. Not everyone will be happy all the time. If hunters want input they need to put forth the extra time and let there voice be heard at meetings. My input on the the guys with SFCHA they seem to be doing a lot to improve the area. I don't know much about them but it seams they are getting it done. I also know it can suck for a single hunter. There have been times I didn't go there because I had no hunting partner. But I do know guys that have went solo and meet guys at the draw and teamed up so they can go to all the zones. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

just ducky said:


> So you're going to drop it because it was tabled once? Do you think the ban on SWD's was approved on the first try? It was at least 3 years of discussion until a the trustees approved submitting a proposal to the DNR. The bridge on Miller Road will likely be started in the next year...at least the engineering of it. Why is this a high priority? Because the SFCHA sees the value of that bridge for hunters on foot to access the north end of the area, especially unit #1-#5, and has pushed getting it replaced for at least two years now. We haven't let it drop...we've been persistent. And the DNR says it will now get done in the next couple years. Very rarely do many of the ideas get approved by the board first try. Nope, I would suggest to anyone who's offered an idea to the board to bring it up again and again if you feel that strongly about it.
> 
> And you'll note I'm just ignoring your comment about "good ole boys club", cause I've heard that way too much in my short time with the association. You're entitled to your opinion, but I will say with all due respect you have no clue how much work goes into being a trustee, or just an active member of the SFCHA. The list of things that get done because of the association, that WOULD NOT get done by the DNR, to benefit ALL WHO HUNT THERE, not just SFCHA members, is too long to list here. And then there's the $10k - $20k that the group raises annually which goes right back into the area. Yes, the bylaws state that only trustees can vote on issues. But input is accepted from anyone...member or non-member. Spend a few months in the shoes of a trustee or an active member and you'll have an idea. Or better yet, get yourself elected to the board. Then you'll have a vote like the rest of us.


The Trustees made it very clear that the single party zone issues was something that was not even going to be discussed by them. I am not going in there and attempt to talk about an issue that the almighty Trustees do not want to talk about just to hear, "That issue has been brought up in the past and is a dead issue"....I lost count how many times I heard that at this years meetings. 
As far as attempting getting on the board so I can have a vote that counts....I have no interest of being part of that little click. 
Was gonna type more but your boring me....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Greenbay said:


> The Trustees made it very clear that the single party zone issues was something that was not even going to be discussed by them. I am not going in there and attempt to talk about an issue that the almighty Trustees do not want to talk about just to hear, "That issue has been brought up in the past and is a dead issue"....I lost count how many times I heard that at this years meetings.
> As far as attempting getting on the board so I can have a vote that counts....I have no interest of being part of that little click.
> Was gonna type more but your boring me....


if you bring up an idea at the meeting and it gets no support....did you ever think to yourself that your suggestion is not good? you've obviously displayed how clueless you are on the impact moving more zones to singles would have and you won't admit its the wrong direction to go even with tons of evidence in your face on it....you still think you are right. trust me when i say, short-sighted people will not be missed. you're not thinking for the majority and your attitude sucks, won't miss you at the meetings.


ol'boys club is probably the farthest thing from the truth and a majority of the people know this....you gotta be an idiot to goto a years worth of meetings and still say that. just a dig because you didn't get yer way on somethin...if you don't like me, fine, i can take it...slamming the club is stupid and childish.

oh and how many guest hunts did you volunteer for this year?



Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think there would even be an argument if the rivers had more water to pump in, if the crops were better, and more birds were in. My best hunts have been in the singles, most of my worst hunts were in the party zones. To say that a "good Ol' boy" organization won't listen or shuts down ideas is not right. I could only estimate that there are at least 80yrs of SRSGA hunting experience that makes up the organization. I'm sure that's a conservative estimate. How many years are there anyways? Thanks for all you guys have done and plan to do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bheary said:


> I don't think there would even be an argument if the rivers had more water to pump in, if the crops were better, and more birds were in. My best hunts have been in the singles, most of my worst hunts were in the party zones. To say that a "good Ol' boy" organization won't listen or shuts down ideas is not right. I could only estimate that there are at least 80yrs of SRSGA hunting experience that makes up the organization. I'm sure that's a conservative estimate. How many years are there anyways? Thanks for all you guys have done and plan to do.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


50's and 30's are open now. some pressure off the single zones for sure.

butch and brian have damn near 40 years each and have done more alone for the area than the rest of us combined (there are others like them too). its a slap in the face when someone puts them down or belittles their efforts as "good ol boys club". if it were not for some of these guys we wouldn't have a flats to bitch about.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

The bridge on Miller Road will likely be started in the next year...at least the engineering of it. Why is this a high priority? Because the SFCHA sees the value of that bridge for hunters on foot to access the north end of the area, especially unit #1-#5, and has pushed getting it replaced for at least two years now. We haven't let it drop...we've been persistent. And the DNR says it will now get done in the next couple years. 


That's Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! So it would cross the ditch that goes East west just south of the launch? Or would it cross the ditch that is where the lauch is (the ditch that goes north south)? Its kinda a 4 way river cross right there. Or is it going to diagonal cross from northwest to southeast.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Matthuntsall said:


> The bridge on Miller Road will likely be started in the next year...at least the engineering of it. Why is this a high priority? Because the SFCHA sees the value of that bridge for hunters on foot to access the north end of the area, especially unit #1-#5, and has pushed getting it replaced for at least two years now. We haven't let it drop...we've been persistent. And the DNR says it will now get done in the next couple years.
> 
> 
> That's Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! So it would cross the ditch that goes East west just south of the launch? Or would it cross the ditch that is where the lauch is (the ditch that goes north south)? Its kinda a 4 way river cross right there. Or is it going to diagonal cross from northwest to southeast.


In place of the old bridge over the river...follow the dike straight south towards unit #1. Used to be you could walk to that field...I did it a lot. But you can't wade the river where the bridge was...unless you're a damn good swimmer.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Greenbay said:


> The Trustees made it very clear that the single party zone issues was something that was not even going to be discussed by them. I am not going in there and attempt to talk about an issue that the almighty Trustees do not want to talk about just to hear, "That issue has been brought up in the past and is a dead issue"....I lost count how many times I heard that at this years meetings.
> As far as attempting getting on the board so I can have a vote that counts....I have no interest of being part of that little click.
> Was gonna type more but your boring me....


Closed minded people don't deserve anyone's time or effort. Bye bye


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> In place of the old bridge over the river...follow the dike straight south towards unit #1. Used to be you could walk to that field...I did it a lot. But you can't wade the river where the bridge was...unless you're a damn good swimmer.


 
I actually have waded that. My first time out there without my experienced friend as a guide. I walked from miller south, crossed that ditch that runs east west. I was carrying my decoys and holding my waders like 1 in above the water, and sinking in 1 foot of muck. We walked dragging a jet sled through those tag-alters/brush. We walked by GPS and ended up of the north **** by 6-8. We started odd right after draw and it took over 2 hours to walk into 14. That should be a good addition to that area. The more accessibility the area offers to guys without big boats and winch setups the better IMHO.


----------

